# Android Multi Tools



## Iallwork

Does anyone have a link where I can download Android multi Tools v1.02b for free?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Here ya go:

[TOOL][WINDOWS] ANDROID MULTITOOL v3.0 [ADB] - xda-developers


----------



## joeten

Try here for the version you asked about coming: Android Multi Tools v1.02b special for gsmforum - GSM-Forum


----------



## Iallwork

Thanks guys, The first one said the files were pass word protected and wouldn't let me open them. I'm not a programmer, but I figure things out pretty well. Probably way over my head right now but everyone has to start somewhere.


----------



## joeten

Hi I just tried the link MC gave and the win 7 download used winrar to unrar it and extract to my desktop no password issue at all.


----------



## Iallwork

ok Just have XP but will try a couple of things and get back to ya


----------



## Iallwork

OK I have Multi tool downloaded and it seems to be working but I don't think it is communicating with my tablet. i found a driver and the hardware wizard says it is working properly. When I press 1 and ENTER (check devices) it says List of devices attached... But does not list anything. Do I have the wrong driver?


----------



## joeten

Hi you would need to tell us what your trying to accomplish and what driver


----------



## Iallwork

The driver is Google_Android_ADB_USB_Rev7 
I am trying to accomplish #1 - #7 of multi tools. I own the tablet so it's nothing illegal. My three kids messed it up between them.


----------



## joeten

Hi unfortunately part of what your trying to do would come under password help or bypassing which is against forum rules since we cannot verify if someone is the owner of any device we do not help with those matters.
I would suggest you read through that entire thread coming: Android Multi Tools v1.02b special for gsmforum - GSM-Forum


----------



## Iallwork

Ok Thanks for your help. Merry Christmas


----------



## Iallwork

I couldn't get multi tools to work. Downloaded service pack 3 And net frame 3.5. Found the only driver that works. says adb is not recognized.I will try posting this on GSM forum


----------



## joeten

Hi see if version 3 and the steps here can help [TOOL][WINDOWS] ANDROID MULTITOOL v3.0 [ADB] - xda-developers


----------



## Iallwork

how do I pick the apk and where do I get it?


----------



## Iallwork

I've got to list the device and it will reboot boot it so It must be communicating with the device.


----------



## Iallwork

which file do I push?


----------



## joeten

The only instructions are on the link page, the apk would be one you have.


Publisher's description
Android Multi-Install Tool is a free program that enables you to batch install your applications on your Android device. You can throw whatever APK files you want to install into it and connect your phone with the debugging feature enabled, hit the install button and all the applications in the list will be installed on your smartphone.


----------



## Iallwork

ok thanks I will keep looking and experimenting.


----------



## joeten

Sorry I could not help more


----------



## Iallwork

That's ok. I understand.I will figure it out eventually.At least I'm making progress.


----------



## Iallwork

Got it done! Thanks for all the help.


----------



## joeten

Glad to hear it maybe you could write up the steps and we could get it in the articles section for others to read


----------



## Iallwork

I'm not exactly sure of the steps. It was alot of trial and error.But basically I just had to make sure I had all the right things downloaded on my computer for the program to work right. First thing was to get one of the drivers to work with my device. I just went down the list in the drivers file and tried to install each one until it found one that worked.Then I had to get service pack 3 for XP. Then I had to download Net frame 3.5 I also down loaded Net frame 4. Then I think Net frame client. I used multi-tools 3 and got it to list my device so I knew it was communicating with the tablet, but I went back to multitools v1.02 because I didn't know which file to use. After that it was simple.
At the end I had to go through and delete all the crap that came along with the downloading. Now i have some files on my desk top that I can't delete so I may have to use my restore point if they bother me enough.


----------



## joeten

Try revo uninstaller http://community.norton.com/norton/...rum_feedback/6806/1/Revo Uninstaller Help.txt
Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## Iallwork

Ok, I will try that. 
Just a couple hours after I finished on the tablet my wife's computer shut down I think the hard drive quit. My daughter does her school on it so I may have lost that.


----------



## Iallwork

sorry it was microsoft powerpacks, not netframe client. I just followed the instructions posted by mastercheifxxx for multitools v3.0, except I used multitools v1.02 posted by joeten. So I ended up downloading both programs.


----------



## Iallwork

Requirements:
Winows OS XP / 7 / 8
Installed Java on Windows
Installed Microsoft Powerpacks
Installed .NET framework


----------



## joeten

Quite a bit of work there,as to the failed hard drive here is one method you can try to save your data please note data not programs or games.
Use Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from Your Dead Windows Computer
another would be using a usb caddy and putting the drive in it then hook it up to another computer and see if you can save the data.
this is another TestDisk Step By Step - CGSecurity
and this last one is not free but it usually does a good job which is why I have included it Data Recovery Software Products - Runtime Software Products


----------



## Iallwork

Ok I just about shut down my computer trying to download her subjects. I got down to about 350MB of free space. Needless to say my computer pretty much froze up. Luckly, I purchased a 32GB flash drive and got my pictures off it right before. I will try those recovery things on my wife's computer, but I don't have much hope. I am interested in the trying the USB caddy thing. Haven't heard anything about it. I know if I get it to work I need to be ready to copy things because I may not get another chance.


----------



## Iallwork

I've been wanting to have a Linux OS for so long. Just didn't want to lose my data.Been having problems backing things up.I'm getting it though.


----------



## Iallwork

I'm thinking (not a good thing) I'm going to take the hard drive, hook it up to my IDE port on my working PC.My mother board has a IDE connection that's not used.


----------



## joeten

You can try slaving it on the other pc as to the caddy something like this may work and as it covers both types of drive prove a worthwhile investment http://www.amazon.co.uk/Max-Value-inch-Drive-Enclosure/dp/B002LVUIQM


----------



## Iallwork

Got it! Just connected it to the IDE on my mobo. Got to thinking it was something other than the hard drive because nothing at all came up when I started the computer. So I retrieved the files I needed. I did notice the heatsink was not very tight on the CPU. probably fried it. Oh well, I bought the combo used anyway, so not a big loss.Know my computer has two hard drives. Can I delete the OS from the 2nd HD? I mean will I still be able to read my files?


----------



## Iallwork

Probably should post this stuff on a different thread.


----------



## joeten

Have to tightened the heat sink in to place (just keep it here no harm done)


----------



## Iallwork

Monitor doesn't show a thing upon start up.No command lines to go into BIOS or start up. Not even a flash or flicker. Tried another monitor, so it's not that. I think it's the motherboard or CPU. Have 12 v to both yellows on the 4 pin CPU connector, so I think the power supplies good. The fans come on but I have to unplug it to shut it down.The CPU doesn't even get warm (I have the heatsink off so I can feel it). All the caps look good, none bulged, burnt or exploded. Time for a upgrade to the mobo combo and hard drive.


----------



## joeten

Is the six pin power connector for the gpu if you have a video card connected


----------



## Iallwork

I have a video card but it is connected to the PCI express x16 slot and doesn't have a 6 pin on the card. I know it's a cheap set up but I don't do gaming on it, just internet, facebook, youtube, and such. If the video card went bad would the power button not work to shut down? because I have to unplug it to shut down.


----------



## joeten

Not usually that would be more in line with the front panel this should give you some idea of what I mean Build a PC - Connecting the Front Panel ports and switches - PCitYourself.com


----------



## Iallwork

Thanks joeten. I'm trying to eliminate things. You got me thinking maybe the video card but my mobo has a VGA port in back so I hooked up the monitor to that and still nothing, so maybe the card is good. The mini fan on the card still runs (I know that doesn't mean alot). Still thinking of replacing the mobo and CPU.


----------



## joeten

Nothing from the onboard ok let try this keep the video card out and remove the ram, and provided you have a little speaker on the motherboard, you should here a series of beeps when you boot no beeps and you can consider the motherboard as having some issues


----------



## Iallwork

Removed the video card and ethernet card.The hard drive is not hooked up either. No beeps.Thanks


----------



## joeten

Did you remove the ram as I mentioned


----------



## Iallwork

Yes, I removed the RAM. Sorry i forgot to add that. MOBO has a on board speaker, but I hooked up speakers too.


----------



## joeten

Well it does appear there is some issue with the motherboard


----------



## Iallwork

Time to upgrade maybe I can find one that i can use my 240 pin ram and my power supply 24 pin + 4 pin for the CPU. Probably get a new SATA hard drive Maybe one that has on board GPU HDMI connections would be nice and Optical for audio. That way maybe I can watch the TV shows I miss on hulu.


----------



## joeten

What type of ram is it ddr2


----------



## Iallwork

Kingston KVR53302N4/1G


----------



## joeten

It is DDR2 but not the best, crucial for oem or corsair (not the value ram) and G-Skill


----------



## Iallwork

OK Might be time to stop going cheap and build one good computer. The thing is we have have three desk tops and a lap top and still need one more desk top for school so I'm trying keep costs down and we don't really need all the computers to be quality. We just need consistent back up habits and a quality hard drive or media storage. This is what I need to teach my children, and they are learning it because of losses they have had with their desktops and other devices.


----------



## joeten

At this point I will link you to our build sticky it will give you a list of various builds at prices to match http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/tsf-hardware-teams-recommended-builds-2014-a-668661.html this will give you the opportunity to pick either a build or parts which should fit your budget and the added security of knowing they are compatible once you have some idea of what you want make a new thread in the building section Building where you can get further help and advice should you need it.Please note there are 2 lists one USA the other UK scroll down to find he one which is nearest to your location.


----------



## Iallwork

OK. Thanks for all the help. It will be awhile before I get the parts because money is tight right now.


----------



## joeten

No problem when your ready to start looking just make a thread in the building section and remember to check the build sticky for some ideas


----------



## Iallwork

wow 1500 people views, Is that normal? Not that I care. Touchy subject this multi tools.


----------



## joeten

People get interested in many threads we have some into the thousands


----------



## Iallwork

I believe it. This is a great forum.


----------

